# Garlic Health Benefits



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2013)

Garlic has been used worldwide throughout history. It is well respected and recognized as the most anti-microbial plant available, known for its action on bacteria, viruses, and alimentary parasites. It combines well with echinacea for microbial infections. 

Volatile oil is the effective agent of Garlic that is largely excreted via the lungs. It is therefore valuable when used for infections such as chronic bronchitis, recurrent colds, influenza and other respiratory problems. It's also a popular treatment for whooping cough and bronchial asthma. 

Garlic is extremely beneficial for infectious conditions related to both the digestive and respiratory systems. To aid digestion, it supports the development of natural flora, while also killing pathogenic organisms. Forms that can be used are fresh, dried, freeze-dried, oils or extracts. 

This herb is used by many to lower blood pressure and blood cholesterol levels. It improves the general condition of the cardio-vascular system. It has been helpful to cancer patients in easing the side-effects of chemotherapy such as fatigue and lack of appetite. It also aids in the healing of heart and intestinal damage resulting from chemo agents. 

Externally, when used as a poultice, it can be applied to the spinal column and chest of infants suffering from pneumonia. It can also be applied to the skin for treatment of ringworm. 

Read more here...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Garlic


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 11, 2013)

We grow garlic and season many foods with it, but don't eat it raw or especially roasted as much as we used to. We need to start roasting more. We both like it but just haven't been doing it.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 11, 2013)

I grow some garlic in my garden. I like growing it. We love eating it.


----------



## missy (Mar 17, 2013)

I've recently heard that rubbing garlic on my scalp will help with my hair loss. I haven't tried it yet, I think I'll need to do it on days that I'll be at home all day. I can't image going around smelling like fresh garlic.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2013)

missy said:


> I've recently heard that rubbing garlic on my scalp will help with my hair loss. I haven't tried it yet, I think I'll need to do it on days that I'll be at home all day. I can't image going around smelling like fresh garlic.



Back in Little Italy in NYC EVERYONE smelled like fresh garlic. 

After a while you don't even notice it, but anyone who comes in fresh is going to put up a stink about your stink.

Garlic has also been used in Traditional Chinese Medicine since at least the 6th century, and has been found to lower the incidence of prostate cancer in men along with being in general a "warming" herb, good for increasing circulation and vitality.

Good post, Sea!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2013)

If I feel a cold coming on, been years since I had one, I'll smash a couple of cloves of garlic and eat them raw...always seemed to help.


----------



## Anne (Aug 17, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Love that garlic..if a recipe calls for 2 cloves, 4 or 5 will do. I have a great Ceasar salad dressing recipe, when we make it we add so much extra garlic it's a good thing we love each other.  I keep wanting to try to grow it, but always forget to plant it.




That's us too, Ozarkgal!!!   We crush it fresh for mashed potatoes, put it in whatever we think it sounds good in, and are careful when we have company to use *less* than we do for ourselves.  

You should grow it; if you plant it in late Fall, then in Spring it is sooo good; really mild with a slightly sweet taste, and not hot at all.


----------



## Anne (Aug 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> If I feel a cold coming on, been years since I had one, I'll smash a couple of cloves of garlic and eat them raw...always seemed to help.



Seabreeze, we used to have a recipe for a Polish hot drink; I think it was scalded milk, a bit of honey, and garlic.  You would drink it when you felt a cold coming on, and it did help.  Sounds not-so-good, but everyone who tried it liked it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 18, 2013)

_I love roasting the whole garlic, it has a beautiful flavour when roasted, i am the same if it says 2 cloves i double it, i have never tried it in mashed potatoes but love it in pumpkin soup_


----------



## Anne (Aug 18, 2013)

In the north, we planted in Spring because of the rough winters.  In this climate, you want to plant in Fall...it should be mulched with about 4" of straw over Winter, but holds up very well as our Winters aren't that cold.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 21, 2013)

Grocery store garlic grows fine but you don't know what variety you are getting. We prefer soft neck varieties such as silver rose.

Separate the cloves and plant even the smallest ones. We plant ours in late November.


----------



## Anne (Aug 21, 2013)

Rkunsaw s right, tho I try to plant big cloves...then you get bigger garlic.  You can use the tops from tiny ones for salad, etc.

Some say to buy the bulbs online so you know what kind you'll have.  But if you aren't worried abou that, store ones are fine.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2013)

An easy *Pumpkin Soup*  recipe  to make in your blender, with only 5 ingredients.. it's wonderful!

1 cup canned pumpkin  (can microwave all ingredients for 2-3 minutes to get soft,  minus coconut milk) 
1 clove garlic
1/2 cup chicken stock
1/3 cup coconut milk (just add to blender) 
Pinch of ginger

Blend until you have a smooth soup-like consistency.  That's it.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2013)

I've never planted garlic before.  After reading the above posts, I think I'll give it a try later this year. 
Thanks for the information guys..


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

missy said:


> I've recently heard that rubbing garlic on my scalp will help with my hair loss. I haven't tried it yet, I think I'll need to do it on days that I'll be at home all day. I can't image going around smelling like fresh garlic.


Imagine then a whole town,  or towns,  during a plague that extends over many countries or the world, 

the whole town being free of the problems.    It happened in the past,  those who hung garlic (and onions) every day as a habit (not just certain times)  in their homes were not affected by the pandemics.   They did not only practice hanging garlic and onions,  but also other daily healthy habits that allowed their well-being to remain unchanged while there may have been a thousand on one side and ten thousand on the other side falling .     Looking into this part of history,  available actually for thousands of years,  is more difficult today it seems than ever before due to bad guys controlling education,  politics,  media, and medicine.



SifuPhil said:


> Back in Little Italy in NYC EVERYONE smelled like fresh garlic.
> 
> After a while you don't even notice it, but anyone who comes in fresh is going to put up a stink about your stink.
> 
> Garlic has also been used in Traditional Chinese Medicine since at least the 6th century





SeaBreeze said:


> If I feel a cold coming on, been years since I had one, I'll smash a couple of cloves of garlic and eat them raw...always seemed to help.


It is truly amazing what old type garlic ,  unadulterated that is,  did and can do as long as it is available.  

Most of the garlic supplements available online and at health food places might no longer be viable/ useful.  It has been de-natured/ changed,  to be odor free / odorless,  which likely makes it much less or completely ineffective in its usefulness.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 8, 2022)

If I recall, it is the only healing herb mentioned in the Old Testament.

For those who have some stomach problems with garlic, pairing it with ginger can help. And, you know, that combo often exists in various cuisines, including, of course, Chinese cooking...

On Garlic - by Dr. Andrew Weil, MD (Integrative Medicine MD)

https://www.drweil.com/vitamins-supplements-herbs/herbs/garlic/

++++

from the (mainstream medicine) Mayo Clinic:

*"garlic has wonderful anti-inflammatory properties and can pack a cancer-protective punch, especially to colorectal cancer*. Garlic is also found to be more beneficial when crushed prior to use."

https://www.mayoclinichealthsystem....arlic has wonderful,when crushed prior to use.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 8, 2022)

missy said:


> I've recently heard that rubbing garlic on my scalp will help with my hair loss. I haven't tried it yet, I think I'll need to do it on days that I'll be at home all day. I can't image going around smelling like fresh garlic.



This article confirms what you are saying. However, it is for a gel, not the pure product. I would think pure garlic or garlic oil would be too caustic for the skin.

*"Garlic has anti-microbial properties that help kill germs and bacteria, which are responsible for causing damage to the scalp, further inhibiting hair growth*. Raw garlic is known to be rich in vitamin C content that is great for promoting hair-health. It also boosts collagen production that helps stimulate hair growth."

https://food.ndtv.com/beauty/heres-how-you-can-use-garlic-for-hair-growth-1838882


----------



## Blessed (Jun 8, 2022)

Know it is good for me. I just eat it because I love it, onions too!
Those two things go in almost all savory foods I cook.


----------



## Jace (Jun 8, 2022)

When I'm going to be outside, Spring/Summer, I take a garlic oil capsule..
ward off mosquito bites..the just me.
WOrks!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 8, 2022)

I have always loved garlic and use it on almost everything I eat.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 8, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Garlic


I really like garlic, good to know how good it is for me.

Good to keep vampires away too!


----------



## win231 (Jun 8, 2022)

Whenever I hear the word "Garlic," I'm reminded of my Yellow Lab.
My GF & I came home after dinner at an Italian restaurant.  I love their Garlic Bread & always get extra raw garlic to add to it.
When we got home, my Lab (of course) jumped all over me.
After a few seconds, he ran away & I could hear him sneeze 9 or 10 times.
I must have breathed on him while he was kissing me.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 8, 2022)

I think dogs like garlic.  I don't let my dogs have any treats that have it because of their gassy situations.  Oddly enough I make them an omelette once a month to put their heartworm medication so they will take it without a fight.  Eggs sometimes give me gas but it does not bother them at all.


----------

